# Suggest desktop configuration below 20000



## balumusic.gr8 (Feb 15, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:*Watching movies, listening music,browsing, youtube, skype, low end games like fifa11*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:*20000+2000*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:*No*

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:*Windows 7 64 bit*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:*500GB*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:*Already have 15' CRT monitor*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:*Monitor and speakers*

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:*Within 2 weeks*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:*Assembler*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:*Hyderabad CTC. Will buy online if not available *

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:*Thinking of upgrading to AMD Kaveri in the future

Configuration i am thinking of for now

A4 4000 processor(2700)
ASUS A88XM-A  or MSI A88XM-E35 motherboard 
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB(3500)
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB(3500)
APC BX600CI-IN UPS(2500 )
Local cabinet + smps(1500)
logitech keyboard and mouse combo(900)*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2014)

get intel pentium G2xxx(whichever is cheapest) & a cheap gigabyte H61 mobo.A4 is a weak processor & its graphics is also not much more powerful than intel HD 3000.since you are going to upgrade to Kaveri no point in spending much on a temporary system.
Fifa 11 - NotebookCheck.net Tech


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 16, 2014)

Intel G2020 (3500)
Gigabyte GA-H61M-S1 (3300)
Corsair VS 4 GB 1600 MHZ (2500)
WD Blue 500 GB (3300)
Antec BP300 (2100)
local cabinet without PSU (1000)
Logitech MK200 (800)
APC BR 600 UPS (2400)

total: 18,900


----------



## balumusic.gr8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks whitestar and harshil for the suggestions. 
I thought of going for fm2+ motherboard which supports AMD Kaveri series. The two mentioned boards in my config support it. 
All i need to change is the cabinet and PSU when i upgrade it. Can I not surive with a4-4000 processor for daily usage till Kaveri upgrade for watching HD movies and browsing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2014)

you can but don't expect much resale value of an A4 in future.


----------



## balumusic.gr8 (Feb 18, 2014)

A4 4000 processor(2700)
ASUS A88XM-A or MSI A88XM-E35 motherboard 
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4GB(3500)
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB(3500)
APC BX600CI-IN UPS(2500 )
logitech keyboard and mouse combo(900)

Which PSU will be good if i go with the above configuration. like how many watts will be sufficient and suggest me some names that goes with the config.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2014)

since you will be upgrading to kaveri in future get Antec VP450P for ~2.5-2.6k,no point in spending on cheap psu now even if it can run A4 config as it won't be recommended for a kavri setup.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 18, 2014)

@OP; why not get the PC itself when Kaveri arrives?


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 1, 2014)

is g2020 better option than i3 if budget is low ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 1, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> is g2020 better option than i3 if budget is low ?



for the apps you mentioned, g2020 is more than enough.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> is g2020 better option than i3 if budget is low ?



Yes...


----------



## zeoxe (Nov 3, 2014)

Suggest a Desktop below 20,000

Purpose
Watching movies, listening music,browsing, youtube, skype

Overall budget
20000

Operating System
Windows 7

Hard drive Utility
500GB or less

Monitor
15 inch

Components I already have
Speakers, Keyboard, Mouse

Time limit
Within 2 weeks

Place:
Trivandrum, Kerala


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2014)

start a new thread.
*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------

